

Are there any demos/tutorials on using the Swift Xcode playground with cocoa? - plg


======
paperwork
I, myself, am waiting for the 'getting started'[1] docs to switch to swift
before I plunk down $99 for the pre-release software.

[1]
[https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/reference...](https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/referencelibrary/GettingStarted/RoadMapiOS/index.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40011343)

------
wuliwong
I made [http://www.sososwift.com/](http://www.sososwift.com/) just for this
purpose. It's a collection of all the tutorials on Swift that I can find. Bare
with me, I made it just last night. I'll be adding features in the upcoming
days. :)

------
visualh
This is a good start: [http://ios-blog.co.uk/tutorials/developing-ios-apps-
using-sw...](http://ios-blog.co.uk/tutorials/developing-ios-apps-using-swift-
part-1/)

------
Zaheer
There is an official Apple one I believe I saw here: www.learnswift.tips

